# Can someone help me to get good?



## alenor (Jun 24, 2019)

Hi.
My all tracks sound like this: https://clyp.it/xodhufsh

Can someone help me, I don't want to be expert, but to have nice music for myself as an hobbyist.
What BMP is used for trailer type tracks, why my tracks are jumpy even if I try to give accents in between, etc. stuff.
Do I make bad rhythm, or where is problem, how to make track flow with good athomsphere?

UPDATE:
Here is edited track, version 2: https://clyp.it/dvwpgf24

Where do I add braams, hits etc.?


----------



## Fredeke (Jun 25, 2019)

I am no expert in orchestral soundtracks (I've never done any), but for a beginner I'd say you are on the right track.

I like the juxtaposition of running rythm and lyric melody. It's very engaging.
I don't like how the melody line trails off at the end - the last notes sound copypasted and uninspired.

The BPM seems too fast, but in an action context it could still work. A slower BPM however, would make the song more epic.

Maybe you could try slight accelerations and decelerations of the BPM as a way of adding expression and accenting phrases. It would sound less mechanical.

If you listen to classical music, especially modern recordings of romantic pieces (Rachmaninov etc), you'll hear that conductors add a lot of expression by acting as an emotional, rather than regular, metronome.
Take for example the part from 6:13 to 7:30 in this concerto:

Now in the case of your track, I wouldn't necessarily recommend such broad strokes, but rather faster undulations of tempo, on the bar scale. Like: slowing down the first half of each bar, and speeding up its second half. So longer notes gets even more elongated, and the "running" part of the bar gets to run even faster. (I assume a bar corresponds to a rythmic pattern in your composition.) It would thus accentuate both the melodic and rythmic aspects of the track.

Start with tiny variations, and then see how far you can stretch it. 
As for minute adjustements (when to do the changes exactly, and how abrupt or progressive they need to be - you'd have to experiment with that. (I mostly make EDM, so I don't have a lot of experience doing this myself )

Anyway, I may be wrong, but it were me, I would give this a try.

And then yes, there might be something to do about your orchestration and/or your choice or use of the library - but I don't know anything about that, sorry.


----------



## kilgurt (Jun 25, 2019)

Hop over to Mike Verta at mikeverta.com. Take the Masterclass "Composition 1" first. As Mike himself says: "Don't start with Theory 1. If you're even thinking of starting with Theory 1, then you're still coming from the opposite place I teach from. I almost regret doing that class!". Mikes philosophy gave me a lot.
He has sales pretty often like last July: https://vi-control.net/community/th...es-40-off-for-4th-of-july.72874/#post-4249384.


----------



## Brian99 (Jun 25, 2019)

kilgurt said:


> Hop over to Mike Verta at mikeverta.com



I'm getting a "This account has been suspended" message trying to visit his website.


----------



## karelpsota (Jun 25, 2019)

alenor said:


> Hi.
> What BMP is used for trailer type tracks,



If you're talking about BPM/Tempo the trends seem to be slower. It's less about 150 BPM action tracks. It's more around 80-110. But then again there's always a recent example to contradict everything 

I would just start by dissecting the tracks you like.



alenor said:


> Hi.
> Where do I add braams, hits etc.?



It's not rocket science. Braaam + big hit every bar. Then do drum fills before the 1.
(The overall arrangement is more complicated though).

But then again I would recommend studying the tracks you like.

*All the answers are usually in front of you if you listen closely *


----------

